# First night home tips?



## Zeb91 (Apr 24, 2016)

Good evening everyone,
We are getting our first GS pup on Wednesday evening. He is 9 weeks old. We won't get home with him till almost 9pm thanks to work. I am taking Thursday and Friday off so he has a 4 day weekend with constant company before we go back to work. But since we are getting back so late any tips on our first night?

We are going to crate him. I have seen other posting on here throughout my browsing of tips to have the crate next to the bed. Also laying a hand on the crate for him to lick your fingers. We don't want to give him freeroam on the first night in hopes we won't wake to surprised everywhere. I know I'll be up multiple times throughout the night to take him out.

Thanks for the help in advance,
Zeb


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't be too surprised if the first night is a piece of cake with him completely worn out from the ride home, especially if he gets car sick. I just crate them where the crate is going to be, at our house its the family room. I try to be real consistent with the potty training from the first night. My wife usually stays up later and I get up once around 2 and then at 4 to go to work anyway, so we begin potty training as more of a routine that we schedule, then letting them out when they want. After a few days, maybe 10 or so, they're good from 11 to 4. I know it sounds kinda rigid, but it pays off later when you want them to go while traveling or even taking them strange places. I put a light drag line on right away too. Have fun,good luck with him.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I put a T shirt that I have worn during the day in the crate with the puppy. The familiar smell is very comforting and helps with bonding, IMO. 

Puppies have to go out a lot. Basically, when they wake up, after eating, after drinking, after playing, after napping and if they haven't been out in a while.  

I also have my pups drag a leash and watch them constantly while house breaking.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Since I haven't used a crate.... I slept on the floor in a sleeping baggie with my pup the first few nights she was home.....did that with 2 out of the last 3. I didn't want her in the bed as a pup...figured she'd launch or fall off it during the night...... so I ended up on the floor. Puppy-proofed the bedroom with the door closed of course. Since I was getting up rather often the first few nights.....sleeping on the floor was no big deal. That turned into...me on the floor for a half an hour....pup is out cold...and I'd sneak back into the real bed. When the pup woke up and needed to take a squirt...we'd go outside for a bit and then go back into the bedroom. Instead of me being on the floor again.....I'd just hang my arm over the side of the bed and let the pup lick it.....scent it...but it seemed to relax her and she'd just crash on the floor right next to where my arm was hanging over the bed. Most likely sounds pretty strange...but she never did all the whining and crying like my first pup.....so maybe my odd approach worked out okay. Funny how the ritual somewhat still exists today....every night when she is in one of two places to sleep for the night...I'll lay down on the floor next to her....give her a bit of a massage and tell her she did a good job that day...she hasn't bit me yet.

Oh, the amount of time I spent outside those first few nights was considerable but well worth it...neighbors were probably pissed at me for giving her a party when she took a dump or squirted....but getting them started off on the proper note can't hurt.


SuperG


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

SuperG said:


> Since I haven't used a crate.... I slept on the floor in a sleeping* baggie* with my pup the first few nights she was home.....did that with 2 out of the last 3.
> 
> 
> SuperG


You slept in a "baggie"? :grin2:


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> You slept in a "baggie"? :grin2:


Eddie Bauer Zip-Lock sleeping baggie....good to -30...reusable to boot.


SuperG


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

SuperG said:


> Eddie Bauer Zip-Lock sleeping baggie....good to -30...reusable to boot.
> 
> 
> SuperG


I never heard of that before. I assume it is similar to a sleeping bag?


----------



## Zeb91 (Apr 24, 2016)

So what should the crate have in it for tryi g to crate him at night? I have seen conflicting info. One saying just his blanket so he doesn't want to soil his "den" and another saying half raised for him to sleep and the other half a pad for him to potty on.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I never heard of that before. I assume it is similar to a sleeping bag?



It's exactly the same as a sleeping bag....but different.


SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Zeb91,

I forgot to add......congrats on the a new addition this Wednesday...you have to be excited to say the least. Enjoy the pup, he'll be big before you know it...most everybody will enjoy a few pics of the new pup....so post a few if you don't mind.


SuperG


----------



## Zeb91 (Apr 24, 2016)

SuperG said:


> Zeb91,
> 
> I forgot to add......congrats on the a new addition this Wednesday...you have to be excited to say the least. Enjoy the pup, he'll be big before you know it...most everybody will enjoy a few pics of the new pup....so post a few if you don't mind.
> 
> ...


Yes we are very excited! I have a 6 year old daughter and a 16 month old son. We are excited for them to have someone to grow with. I certainly will post some pics. Thank you!


----------



## Zeb91 (Apr 24, 2016)

Steve Strom said:


> Don't be too surprised if the first night is a piece of cake with him completely worn out from the ride home, especially if he gets car sick. I just crate them where the crate is going to be, at our house its the family room. I try to be real consistent with the potty training from the first night. My wife usually stays up later and I get up once around 2 and then at 4 to go to work anyway, so we begin potty training as more of a routine that we schedule, then letting them out when they want. After a few days, maybe 10 or so, they're good from 11 to 4. I know it sounds kinda rigid, but it pays off later when you want them to go while traveling or even taking them strange places. I put a light drag line on right away too. Have fun,good luck with him.


Should the crate be open or closed at night eith him in it. We were trying to avoid messes all over our room the first night. If you had to take a while guess how many times will he need to get up and go out in the first few nights?


----------



## Zeb91 (Apr 24, 2016)

Zeb91 said:


> Steve Strom said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be too surprised if the first night is a piece of cake with him completely worn out from the ride home, especially if he gets car sick. I just crate them where the crate is going to be, at our house its the family room. I try to be real consistent with the potty training from the first night. My wife usually stays up later and I get up once around 2 and then at 4 to go to work anyway, so we begin potty training as more of a routine that we schedule, then letting them out when they want. After a few days, maybe 10 or so, they're good from 11 to 4. I know it sounds kinda rigid, but it pays off later when you want them to go while traveling or even taking them strange places. I put a light drag line on right away too. Have fun,good luck with him.
> ...


Wow sorry for the typos in here. That's why you don't get on here as soon as you wake up lol.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Zeb91 said:


> Should the crate be open or closed at night eith him in it. We were trying to avoid messes all over our room the first night. If you had to take a while guess how many times will he need to get up and go out in the first few nights?


Closed. The idea of the crate isn't so much whats in it with them for potty training, its the amount of room they have to move around. If you give them too much space, some will learn to pee in part of it and not have to lay in it. 

There's no set hours or minutes, but with no water after 8, taking them out at 11, 2, and 4, we haven't had a puppy go in their crate since our Boxer in 1996. I'm also real anal about things in their crate. If its something they can consume like blankets or most beds, I don't put it in there. Some dogs are fine from day 1, but I've only had a couple that didn't shred anything soft until they were a little older. 

Its all pretty easy really, its not written in stone that you have to do one thing or another, my way or someone else's way. Some of what I do fits with what I'm going to do with them throughout their lives so going on command, going on a leash, those types of things make it easier to travel with them or if you were going to do obedience or show, its just easier if you can empty them out when you need them to.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

My tips: Make sure he has plenty of opportunity to potty before he goes to bed. I would stay awake for a couple of hours after getting home, and take him out several times. Then set a timer or alarm to take him out every three hours. Our first GSD had a very soft bowel movement in the crate (after all the excitement of the day) and it was a mess! Have some pet odor spray just in case. Preparation is key.

Have the crate in the same room as you. I'd just put a couple chew toys in there with him and close the door. When he cries, ignore him. That's the hardest part. If he's not used to a crate, he will cry. If you let him out, you're teaching him how to get out. The exception is if he didn't potty and he sounds frantic, take him out to potty and then right back in. You can work on crate training the next day by making the crate a wonderful place for him. But that first night, after having been separated from his siblings and mother, may be pretty rough. It might be a breeze, though, so just be prepared. 

Congratulations! And good luck!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> Some of what I do fits with what I'm going to do with them throughout their lives *so going on command*, going on a leash, those types of things make it easier to travel with them or if you were going to do obedience or show, its just easier if you can empty them out when you need them to.


 A bit off topic...but that's my nickname.....I remember before I got my first GSD, I went to the local GSD club to observe the breed... watch some training...and talk to some people. I was pretty much sold on the breed's intelligence before I ever got into the building. They must have been taking a relief break just as I was about to enter the building...this one person with dog on leash trots out and the handler says to the dog ...."take a pee" and the dog did. Okay...maybe I was easily impressed back then but that caught my attention...never even thought one could prompt a dog to do that. Not that it is a big deal today...but the 3 GSDs I have had, all ended up to be what I call " dump on demand dogs". From the very first day each of my pups arrived ....I would associate " take a dump" or " take a squirt" with a fairly obvious moment when they were going to anyway and in short order, they did as cued. I don't leave my dog outside unattended, so if it's raining out, super cold or late in the evening and I don't want to hang out waiting for the dog to take care of her business....I just give the verbal cue...she expedites the process. It also works great while we are on the road in the motor home making a pit stop....

SuperG


----------



## Zeb91 (Apr 24, 2016)

Steve Strom said:


> Zeb91 said:
> 
> 
> > Should the crate be open or closed at night eith him in it. We were trying to avoid messes all over our room the first night. If you had to take a while guess how many times will he need to get up and go out in the first few nights?
> ...


Thanks for the info. So no blanket or anything? Have him sleep on the bottom? I just didn't know if it was too cold or uncomfortable for them. We got a medium sized crate. We weren't sure how big we were going to need. So I hope it's about the right size.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

He'll probably outgrow a medium, maybe somewhere between 6-9mos. Its good for a puppy though. You can try a pad and see. These are pretty tough:
KONG® Durable Crate Pad Pet Bed | Crate Mats & Pads | PetSmart

But if he's a dog that really digs at things before he lays down, there's not too much they can't destroy. My younger one was on plastic till he was about 15mos. I put a piece of stall mat in there at first to kind of condition him into giving up trying to shred things, then I put one of those Kong pads in and he's been fine. If the're in the house, they won't be cold. More likely, just the opposite.


----------



## Zeb91 (Apr 24, 2016)

Steve Strom said:


> He'll probably outgrow a medium, maybe somewhere between 6-9mos. Its good for a puppy though. You can try a pad and see. These are pretty tough:
> KONG® Durable Crate Pad Pet Bed | Crate Mats & Pads | PetSmart
> 
> But if he's a dog that really digs at things before he lays down, there's not too much they can't destroy. My younger one was on plastic till he was about 15mos. I put a piece of stall mat in there at first to kind of condition him into giving up trying to shred things, then I put one of those Kong pads in and he's been fine. If the're in the house, they won't be cold. More likely, just the opposite.


Yeah we know well be upgrading soon, but figured maybe start with medium to try and crate train him and limit his accidents in his crate.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

SuperG said:


> A bit off topic...but that's my nickname.....I remember before I got my first GSD, I went to the local GSD club to observe the breed... watch some training...and talk to some people. I was pretty much sold on the breed's intelligence before I ever got into the building. They must have been taking a relief break just as I was about to enter the building...this one person with dog on leash trots out and the handler says to the dog ...."take a pee" and the dog did. Okay...maybe I was easily impressed back then but that caught my attention...never even thought one could prompt a dog to do that. Not that it is a big deal today...but the 3 GSDs I have had, all ended up to be what I call " dump on demand dogs". From the very first day each of my pups arrived ....I would associate " take a dump" or " take a squirt" with a fairly obvious moment when they were going to anyway and in short order, they did as cued. I don't leave my dog outside unattended, so if it's raining out, super cold or late in the evening and I don't want to hang out waiting for the dog to take care of her business....I just give the verbal cue...she expedites the process. It also works great while we are on the road in the motor home making a pit stop....
> 
> SuperG


Its on topic G, it fits with why some of us do things one way and others do it a different way. Those are the types of people we learned from and those are reasons I've stuck with it.


----------



## Zeb91 (Apr 24, 2016)

SuperG said:


> Since I haven't used a crate.... I slept on the floor in a sleeping baggie with my pup the first few nights she was home.....did that with 2 out of the last 3. I didn't want her in the bed as a pup...figured she'd launch or fall off it during the night...... so I ended up on the floor. Puppy-proofed the bedroom with the door closed of course. Since I was getting up rather often the first few nights.....sleeping on the floor was no big deal. That turned into...me on the floor for a half an hour....pup is out cold...and I'd sneak back into the real bed. When the pup woke up and needed to take a squirt...we'd go outside for a bit and then go back into the bedroom. Instead of me being on the floor again.....I'd just hang my arm over the side of the bed and let the pup lick it.....scent it...but it seemed to relax her and she'd just crash on the floor right next to where my arm was hanging over the bed. Most likely sounds pretty strange...but she never did all the whining and crying like my first pup.....so maybe my odd approach worked out okay. Funny how the ritual somewhat still exists today....every night when she is in one of two places to sleep for the night...I'll lay down on the floor next to her....give her a bit of a massage and tell her she did a good job that day...she hasn't bit me yet.
> 
> Oh, the amount of time I spent outside those first few nights was considerable but well worth it...neighbors were probably pissed at me for giving her a party when she took a dump or squirted....but getting them started off on the proper note can't hurt.
> 
> ...


Even if a puppy is not potty trained do they tend to bark to try and warn you or do they just go and you find out when you wake up?


----------



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

We crated our GS pup at 8 weeks from day 1, which was located in the living room (at first). She did fuss a lot the first few days until she would fall asleep, which was to be expected. 

First few days: You could find me sleeping next to the crate until she would fall asleep and then attempt to crawl away without making a peep. I took her out every 2-3 hrs throughout the night (using my phone alarm). After potty time, I would put her back in the crate, slept on the floor for a few minutes, and sneaking away again once she was out... and well you get the idea. Since I spent most of my day in the living room, I also reinforced naps throughout the day in her crate as well. Once i saw her falling asleep - I asked her nicely to "go to your bed" and once she went inside, I would close the door and sit back down on the couch. Within 1-2 days she became perfectly OK with naps - she could still see me, unlike at night time. 

2nd week: I started to hide treats inside the crate so that she became more curious and found it rewarding to go and check it out daily . I would find her taking naps in her crate voluntarily and bringing toys inside to play with.

3rd week: Due to unforeseen company coming over for a weekend, they needed to stay in the living room. Uh oh - I decided to move the crate into my bedroom for "just a few nights". I put it right next to my bed and it did not affect her in any way those few nights. I got used to her sleeping in my room because she often was sleeping right though during those 2-3 hr intervals my phone alarm would go off alerting me to take her out in the middle of the night. Which also made my life A LOT easier and in a way she was training herself to hold it more throughout the night  

helpful personal tips: 1. before my husband or I left to go to work, we would give her a puppy treat or frozen kong in her crate. Now when she sees us getting ready she's bolting to her crate and patiently waiting for us to give her that special treat!
2. anytime she whined when we shut the door, do not interact. If they are VERY persistent, increase the amount of time they are quiet and then let them out. Ie: first time, quiet for longer than 30 seconds- get up and let them out. second time, quiet for longer than 1 minute, let them out, etc. etc.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

My tip is to get one of those rubber hot water bottles, fill it , wrap it in a towel and place in the kennel with the puppy. They like to cuddle up to it for warmth and the buoyancy is soothing, mimics sleeping in a puppy pile to a certain degree. Mind you, this is only useful for the first few weeks, until they learn to bite it and burst the hot water bottle, but it has been a lifesaver for me with new pups and has certainly helped them settle at night.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I took a stuffed animal and rubbed it all over mom (dog) and it had the smell she was used to in the crate with her.


----------



## Zeb91 (Apr 24, 2016)

Thank you everyone. Those are helpful


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Zeb91 said:


> Even if a puppy is not potty trained do they tend to bark to try and warn you or do they just go and you find out when you wake up?


If my memory serves......they give you subtle signals as a pup...Being proactive has no downside in the big picture. The fewer times they fail....because of your scrutiny.....the easier this short phase of communication and training takes.


SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

audrienco said:


> First few days: You could find me sleeping next to the crate until she would fall asleep and then attempt to crawl away without making a peep.


AHA !!! ....another floor sleeper.....wonder if a sleeping baggie was used?

SuperG


----------



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

SuperG said:


> AHA !!! ....another floor sleeper.....wonder if a sleeping baggie was used?
> 
> SuperG












This was an absolutely life/back saver. Since she slept in her crate w blankets, I decided to "borrow" her dog bed until she was old enough to be trusted on it without any accidents. 

Oh, and this dog bed is so incredibly comfy, I think I might buy another one just for me ?.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

audrienco said:


> This was an absolutely life/back saver. Since she slept in her crate w blankets, I decided to "borrow" her dog bed until she was old enough to be trusted on it without any accidents.
> 
> Oh, and this dog bed is so incredibly comfy, I think I might buy another one just for me ?.



LOLOL....you trumped my sleeping baggie experience by a 150%....Nice !!!!


SuperG


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheyanna said:


> I took a stuffed animal and rubbed it all over mom (dog) and it had the smell she was used to in the crate with her.



I took a baby blanket and rubbed the mom and the littermates with it and placed it in the crate for the first week or so (Bear still has his blanket).
I also took some cedar shavings of where the litter pottied and brought it home and put it down in an area that I wanted Bear to go. It was a great way to get him to go in the one area that I wanted him to.


----------

